# Is my DIY aquarium stand top flat enough?



## sectionq (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey guys, 

right, so I've got this DIY stand, finally got around to shimming up the legs as the tiled floor is a bit all over the place. Pretty much bang on now with the level, left to right and front to back. 








Just put on the aquarium (empty) and there are no real visible gaps, lighting is a bit useless mind you as it's gone midnight. 








Only problem is that although I can't see any problems I can actually slide a piece of paper under some of the corners.








So... Is this good enough? I'm going to be sitting the tank on a sheet of polystyrene and I'm thinking that the wood itself is probably going to move more than a paper's width with humidity etc. What do you think?

Thanks in advance.

Jamie


----------



## sectionq (Jan 27, 2015)

I don't know how to edit this so here are the pictures again as I'm not sure the links above are working.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Can you wobble the stand or tank? Does walking or running past the tank do anything? If not I would say its good to go.


----------



## sectionq (Jan 27, 2015)

No, they're both totally solid. Even so, if I get the chance tomorrow I think I might take off the ply top and try sanding down the middle of the stand a bit in case there is a bump lifting up the ply a little. I've half filled the tank and put it on 3cm deep white polystyrene now, it seems to be evening out a bit but you can still slide paper under a couple of the corners, although not quite as far in as before.
I'm wondering how much is down to the aquarium itself anyway, I mean it doesn't look like all 4 sides are perfectly fixed to the bottom pane all in the exact same place so I'm probably worrying too much.
By the way, is 3cm too deep for the polystyrene do you think? I had 1cm before but it seemed too fragile and I wanted to eliminate the possibility that the edges might have tapered out a little through handling, the 3cm just seemed more robust.

Cheers anyway, I think you've put my mind at rest.

Jamie


----------



## sectionq (Jan 27, 2015)

Actually, looking at the last picture you can see what I mean about the sides not being perfect. The right side panel is fractionally lower than the front one. Probably not by any amount worth mentioning but still!


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Point #1 I have 4 tanks you can slide paper under filled to the brim
Point #2 two of the tanks I resealed myself, still not worried about the 145 US gallons hitting the floor.
Point # 3 If you can run or stomp by the tank with no change fill it up and test with water. If you can run past the tank while its full, your good!
Last point: fudge factor........ Nothing is prefect! If it looks good, feels mostly right chances are its going to work for a long time. Tank and stand combos have more of a gap most of the time than you do!


----------



## sectionq (Jan 27, 2015)

Funny, I'd literally just finished getting the stand spot on so that all the corners were touching without gaps when I checked in on the forum and saw your reply! Oh well, but my mind is at rest now with or without the extra work so thanks!
I basically took off the ply top and just added in cereal box card at the points needed and then kept trying the tank on it until it was perfect or there abouts. Ended up with a piece of card in all 4 corners and the middle of the sides. So I'm guessing that the middle supports under the ply top (or the ply?) were a tad high, bit of a bodge but it works so... 
So on your point about fudge factor, even if the cardboard totally compresses, we should still be in a good place so I'm happy.
I've been especially paranoid as I also put a good dink in the glass on the back edge so I've yet to fill it more than half way, the other thing was that the tank has been sitting on a dinning table half full for the last 4 or 5 months. I hope the glass wouldn't have been able to mould itself to the contours of that surface in such a short period of time?

Anyway, all set up, went with the 3cm poly in the end. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

This might help, not sure what glue you use but this stuff is rated for over 400 pounds pre sqr inch.... Basicly the glass will fail before this stuff


----------



## sectionq (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks, but you didn't leave a link for the glue. But did you mean to smear over the dink in the glass on the outside? Seems to be fine so far, filled it to the brim now so fingers crossed but a safeguard would be nice. Was going to put on some silicon on someone elses advice.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Momentive RTV108 One-Part RTV Silicone Sealant, Translucent: Silicone Caulk: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## sectionq (Jan 27, 2015)

That's great! Cheers for that, I haven't got any glue so it'll probably be that.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

when you put it on remember to smear with you finger to get a smoth look. You only get one shot with the smear after that you have to let it dry and cut it off from there. Also its gonna be really sticky and it will put off some powerful fumes so plan for that. I gave the glue 2 days or so to dry, you will know when your good to test when the smell goes away.


----------

